# Need someone to talk to



## brown (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi to all,

It has taken me 6years to finally admit I need to talk and stop bottlin up my feelings. I lost a pregnancy at 7weeks when
I had my one and only shot of ivf 6 years ago using donar eggs. Two years ago I nearly got a chance to use my sisters eggs but she was told at the clinic she was too heavy and had to loose weight , understandably she was embarrassed and upset but did try to loose weight but as time passed I think doubt crept in and she found an excuse which I don't blame her i just wish she would of discussed it with me. My infertility is never discussed in the family and I never discuss it to avoid anyone feelin embarrassed but my wee sister has just had a baby and it seems as if a weight is on my chest ready to explode. My darling husband strugggles to express his emotions and has always said he will do whatever I want . I find it so hard to express my feelings because I don't want anyone to see me upset so i just plod on with life not sure what to do as i'm 36 and time is going on . 
When I decided to look into support last week and found this site, I cried when i read some of the messages i couldn't believe people felt the same as me it was like the words were comin out of my mind through someones.

I find it strange writing this down but reading your messages it sure looks as if it helps other. If you read this thanks for taking the time.

from Suxx


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Su,

Welcome to our thread. I am so sorry that you have found yourself in this place where you need to post here but you're not alone, let me tell you that. 

Well done on getting the courage to post here. You are right the girls (and occasional guy) on here do support each other. Invariably someone is feeling ok when someone else is feeling pants and we are all at different stages of our journey.

Please lean on us. We are open and honest here, it often is the only place that we can say what we truely feel, instead of bottling it up through trying not to make others around us uncomfortable.

It is the place where certainly I feel that I can be me for good and sometimes bad.

Keep posting, I am sure the others will be here soon to welcome you too.

Take care of yourself.

VT
x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Su

I'm so glad you had the courage to write here and share your story with us. Am not promising any magic solutions to the pain you are feeling but can say that sharing the heartache amongst like minded people does help you not feel so isolated.

Hope you stick with us for a while, looking forward to getting to know you.

Lots of love
Emcee xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Su

I'm sorry for all you've been through but wanted to add my welcome to that of the others. Post here for as much support as you need, there's always one of us around to lend a hand. I always think it's always darkest before the dawn, may your dawn come quickly.

flipper


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Suxx,  

Welcome to the board. I'm 36 too, and I also have no clue what to do. When I try to think "what do I want to do with my life?" - I still can't get past the fact that I want to be a mother. However, in no small part because of this forum and the amazing people on it, I can maybe see a time in the future where I don't feel like that. I'm not there yet, and might not be for quite a while, but I'm on my way. I hope you can feel like that too in time. xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Suxx,
Welcome to this board...
I am so sorry of the journey that you have had to undergo to get here. Like you I am very new to this place and have found enourmous support from everyone when I have my difficult times. I hope to get to know you better  
Love Jode x


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Dear Su,
Welcome to our board. On one hand I wish you didnt have to come - but we are all in the same boat here. We all wanted to be mothers but could not be - either for explained or unexplained reasons. It is a tough place to be in our society that brings us up to believe motherhood will complete us somehow. Like Emma, I'm still unsure of where I'm heading, not sure if I can let go of it, but gradually coming to the only sane solution.
You are welcome to post here often - and use this board and the support of the understanding and non-judgemental ladies here. I am sorry that you are here - but so glad that you have found us (if that makes sense?)
Bernie xxx


----------



## brown (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi to my replies,

Thank you so much for takin the time to reply it means so much bein able to finally get my thoughts out it does feel strange and hopefully it will get easier to open up, especially to people who unfortuately understand through their own experiences.
Love from

Suxx


----------



## moggy3 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Su

Thought I would add a welcome as well  

I too have only just joined this 'board' although I have been posting on the site since the beginning of the year.

But like all the other women here we have all reached a stage where we are trying to move on with our lives slowly but surely and trying to put all the pieces together. We all have bad days and good days, but on here you can just open up and be yourself and know that everyone else will understand exactly where you're coming from without having to explain yourself.

This site is an absolute godsend to all of us so once again welcome, you will be pleased you've found us.

Judy
xx


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome su

Sorry that you have felt alone.  FF is a life line for me and has got me through the good and bad times.  I have made some good friends on here on various threads.  It is important to speak how you feel and this thread allows you to do that and we do not judge and mostly we can all see were that person is coming from.

Looking forward to getting to know you 

Susan x


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Sue,
Well done on finding the courage to write that first message. I felt the same when I first read the messages on this site. Its such a relief to know you are not alone in all this.
So welcome to our group. Write some more whenever you need to. We are all here to support each other. 
Love MeganXX


----------

